# GSD 'Protection Dogs'



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Is any dog worth 30,000 dollars?

David Harris dogs | Protection Dog Sales


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Worth what some are willing to pay. IMO, no....and Harris or Harrison, both laugh their way to the bank, I'm sure.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

...and come back for more.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I would say a SFMPC (Special Forces Multi Purpose Canine) that can do Trailing to apprehension, detection, Patrol, rope and jump, and has some advanced control training (radio and laser) would be worth that. Just finding a dog capable of doing the work is hard enough, then add all the training on top. 

No chance I'd pay that for a PPD.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

*thanks*



onyx'girl said:


> Worth what some are willing to pay. IMO, no....and Harris or Harrison, both laugh their way to the bank, I'm sure.


'Robb Report longest running advertiser'?????? How did you know about that?


----------

